# Navigation system problem



## letoj (Sep 20, 2009)

I just purchase a 2000 740il and I got a navigation CD 5 from the BMW dealer. Although My town shows in the list of cities when I turn on the navigation and trying to navigate to anywhere i get the same message " The vehicle's position is outside the map limit" but this is the right CD for my area. Please help.
Also I can't find the way to just turn on the Nav system and just let it follow as in "Map view".

By the way can I change the Nav CD changer to a DVD?

Thank you all for the help.

letoj


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Maybe you need to have the system reprogram by the dealer to run that CD?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

You willl need the MkIV system to use DVDs.

jake


----------



## letoj (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for your prompt response.

dtkw: Do you have any idea how much they should charge to do this?

crewdog843: I am new to this so can you elaborate a bit about the MKIV?

Thank you,


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Your car, as it came from the factory, had a Mk II installed. Mk IVs can be purchased and installed and I believe use the same nav screen, just DVDs instead of CDs. The Mk IV give you a 3D look to the screen.

jake


----------



## letoj (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Jake, I am going to see if I can find one on ebay. I hope it's easy and not expensive to install.


----------



## Reganz (Sep 26, 2009)

Really easy to install. Going to cost you $500-$1000 for an MKV unit. You might try to update the system software.


----------



## letoj (Sep 20, 2009)

Any suggestions on where to get one at a bargain?


----------



## letoj (Sep 20, 2009)

Can I reset the or recalibrate the system myself? If so, how?


----------

